# Panerai PAM287J



## DanielSzeto (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Folks,
May I show you one of the latest Panerai? Enjoy!

Daniel Szeto
Boston, MA


----------



## Bob Sendel (Feb 10, 2006)

*Alright Daniel...*

Come clean...Who are you and what's with these pristine, looks like they've never been worn watches (and can you send me some)???b-)


----------



## GJ (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome here on *WUS*...:-!

You shoot razor sharp pictures..|>


----------

